# Web video streaming into Qlab: possible?



## bee234 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello,

I'm running a show in Qlab which has always combined live feed from an onstage camera with video footage, mixed through a Canapus into Qlab. In a reproduction this year we want to try replacing the onstage camera with a video phone streaming live to Bambuser.

Has anyone ever tried this and is it possible to create a video cue as a link to a website ? I realise we could simply run the video on a separate laptop but it's a tech heavy show and would make life much easier to keep sound and video all integrated through Qlab.

Any thoughts much appreciated!
Beccy


----------



## cpf (Jul 10, 2013)

No - I don't know of any way to make QLab display streaming content. You'd need to use another app, like VLC. It would still be possible to run everything off the same computer: open VLC in the second monitor, put it to full screen, then update your QLab project so that when you want the live video, all video cues are stopped (which will clear the desktop and let VLC show through, at least in QLab2).


----------



## zmb (Jul 10, 2013)

How much latency are you going to have with the video working it's way through a third party site and back to the computer playing it?

I designed lighting for _Return to the Forbidden Planet_ this year and had the newscasters appear live. We used an old, VHS tape camera feeding composite video to a switcher to choose between the camera feed and computer with Qlab.


----------



## alyx92 (Jul 11, 2013)

Does it need to be "live"? What if you preshoot your "news reporter" leaving the blanks in for people on stage to respond and just play it as a regular video cue in Qlab?


----------



## Joshualangman (Jul 11, 2013)

If you can get it into Syphon somehow, QLab will play along and pretend that Syphon is a camera input.


----------



## z2oo (Jul 23, 2013)

I used this last season for our huge musical in which the entire cyc/backdrop was projected (Seussical!). We used Syphon Virtual Screen, and it worked wonders. Sounds like exactly what the OP might need.
Topic: Syphon Virtual Screen (again!) | v002


----------



## Jfhopgood (Aug 28, 2013)

As mentioned by the last couple posts, Syphon is the way to make this happen. This is much easier since the recent QLab upgrade. QLab 3 can use a Syphon feed as the input source for a Camera Cue. In this case, the web feed would output through your Syphon server into QLab 3 and function in the exact same way as your old setup. Even the same basic cueing as your old workspace (with the exception of selecting the Syphon Camera patch).


----------

